# Other news of the day



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

-- A heretofore unopened letter by Arnold Schoenberg reveals that "the whole thing" (the twelve-note method) "started out as a joke . . . . The problem was, people started taking it seriously and I was forced to compose that way. Blech!"

-- Mozart's grave has finally been discovered, and it turns out his wig actually did have pink highlights.

-- German Chancellor Angela Merkel and former Italian Prime Minister Sylvio Berluscogni have eloped.

-- Militant vegans, forming the self-described "Vegetarian State" have taken over Essex Jct. and Waterbury, Vermont, and are forcing residents at gunpoint to eat nothing but distilled water and gravel.

More news as it breaks.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The London Philharmonic Orchestra are planning to hold a free concert on the Denes (dunes) on June 31st this year at Great Yarmouth, donations in aid of the Norfolk Dialect Society. The Chairman of the Society will sing a solo just before the interval of 'Have yew got a loight, boy?'


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I have finally decided to declare my hatred of the music of Mahler and Mozart. All of those endless modulations and developments instead of healthy repetition tires the soul, and I just couldn't stand the charade anymore.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

GGluek said:


> -- A heretofore unopened letter by Arnold Schoenberg reveals that "the whole thing" (the twelve-note method) "started out as a joke . . . . The problem was, people started taking it seriously and I was forced to compose that way. Blech!"
> 
> -- Mozart's grave has finally been discovered, and it turns out his wig actually did have pink highlights.
> 
> ...


hehehe that was quite funny.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2015)

Mahlerian said:


> I have finally decided to declare my hatred of the music of Mahler and Mozart. All of those endless modulations and developments instead of healthy repetition tires the soul, and I just couldn't stand the charade anymore.


Me and "the guys" were planning an intervention, as your steadfast denial of an undying love for all things Takashi Yoshimatsu seemed to only get worse with time. Not to mention you failed to submit your time sheet for daily listenings of Anton Rubinstein, Philip Glass, Alma Deutscher, and Eric Whitacre.

God help you if this is one of those trendy "April Fools" jokes.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> I have finally decided to declare my hatred of the music of Mahler and Mozart. All of those endless modulations and developments instead of healthy repetition tires the soul, and I just couldn't stand the charade anymore.


Instead of simply tossing them, if you want to trade me all your Mahler and Mozart CDs for my collection of Steve Reich discs ("Drumming", "Six Pianos", and "Music for Mallet Instruments" among the tunes), I'm game.


----------

